# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  رتبه 14-16 هزار منطقه دو با اکانت تخمین رتبه گزینه دو

## afshinf

سلام 
رشته ای که من میخوام قبول شم تراز 8 هزار و رتبه ای (14-16)(هزار منطقه دو)که گفتم رو حتما باید بیارم.
دیگه کم کمش باید 7800 (18-20)(هزار منطقه دو) رو باید بیارم که تازه بر اساس شرایط پارسال اونجا قبول شم بخاطر همین 8 هزار رو  هم گفتم 
من یه اکانت گزینه دو ساختم که تخمین رتبه خوبی در رابطه با تراز داره و برای اینکه هم وقتتون گرفته نشه هم خودتون استفاده کنید نام کاربری و رمز عبورش رو میزارم
توش هم نمره های سوم دبیرستان رو که بهشون دسترسی داشتم رو گذاشتم 
نام کاربری 
*4416737*

رمز عبور 
*هشت تا 1*
بچه ها اگه یکی شروع کنه  میشه تو این زمان کم به این رتبه و تراز برسه؟ دو  روز شروع کردم با ساعت مطالعه 15 ساعت

چه درصدایی تو دروس قابل دسترس تو این مدت که بزنم ؟بر اساس اون تخمین رتبه ای که برا من کردین.

خیلی ممنون میشم اگه کمک ام کنید @Behnam10 @ali.sn @amir.hzF @WickedSick @matrooke @saj8jad

----------


## afshinf

www.gozine2.ir

این هم نمره ها اگه نتونستید پیدا کنید 

دین و زندگی ۳ (سال سوم):
 *۲۰*
                                             زبان فارسی ۳ (سال سوم):
 *۱۶.۲۵*

                                             ادبیات فارسی ۳ (سال سوم):
 *۱۸.۷۵*
                                             عربی ۳ (سال سوم):
 *۱۴.۷۵*

                                             زبان خارجه ۳ (سال سوم):
 *۱۷.۵*
                                             شیمی ۳ آزمایشگاه (سال سوم):
 *۱۸.۵*

                                             فیزیک ۳ و آزمایشگاه (سال سوم - علوم تجربی ):
 *۱۹*
                                             ریاضی ۳ (سال سوم - علوم تجربی ):
 *۱۶.۵*

                                             زیست شناسی ۲ و آزمایشگاه (سال سوم):
 *۱۵.۵*
                                             زمین شناسی (سال سوم ):
                                              17



خدمات مشاوره ای بخش تخمین رتبه

----------


## M..kh

> سلام 
> رشته ای که من میخوام قبول شم تراز 8 هزار و رتبه ای (14-16)(هزار منطقه دو)که گفتم رو حتما باید بیارم.
> دیگه کم کمش باید 7800 (18-20)(هزار منطقه دو) رو باید بیارم که تازه بر اساس شرایط پارسال اونجا قبول شم بخاطر همین 8 هزار رو  هم گفتم 
> من یه اکانت گزینه دو ساختم که تخمین رتبه خوبی در رابطه با تراز داره و برای اینکه هم وقتتون گرفته نشه هم خودتون استفاده کنید نام کاربری و رمز عبورش رو میزارم
> توش هم نمره های سوم دبیرستان رو که بهشون دسترسی داشتم رو گذاشتم 
> نام کاربری 
> *4416737*
> 
> رمز عبور 
> ...


به نظرم همه چیز رو 40-50باشه میشی

----------


## afshinf

> به نظرم همه چیز رو 40-50باشه میشی


وضعیتت خیلی خرابه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mnb1392

رتبه ۱۶۰۰۰ منطقه دو سال پیش ۷۸۰۰ تراز داد 
با هشت اینا بهترمیشه رتبه 
دوستم سال پیش با همین رتبه تراز نیم سال دوم زابل پرستاری رفت

----------


## mnb1392

رتبه ۱۶۰۰۰ منطقه دو سال پیش ۷۸۰۰ تراز داد 
با هشت اینا بهترمیشه رتبه 
دوستم سال پیش با همین رتبه تراز نیم سال دوم زابل پرستاری رفت

----------


## afshinf

> رتبه ۱۶۰۰۰ منطقه دو سال پیش ۷۸۰۰ تراز داد 
> با هشت اینا بهترمیشه رتبه 
> دوستم سال پیش با همین رتبه تراز نیم سال دوم زابل پرستاری رفت


نه منظورم اینکه تراز ها افت میکنه .یعنی با درصد های تراز 7800 نمیتونی همین تراز رو امسال بیاری
تاپیک رو بخون بقیه سوالا رو هم جواب بده.به نظرت میشه تو این زمان کم به این رتبه رسید"؟چه درصدایی قابل دسترسه؟لینک تخمین رتبه رو گذاشتم با نام کاربری و رمز عبور

----------


## amirhossein_a38

با تخمین رتبه گزینه دو اشتباهه عصن اعتماد نکنین 
تخمین رتبه قلم چی درست تره چون خودم سال دومم کارنامه و درصدای و رتبه های دوستامو تو تخمین دیدم که درست زده

----------


## amirhossein_a38

> www.gozine2.ir
> 
> این هم نمره ها اگه نتونستید پیدا کنید 
> 
> دین و زندگی ۳ (سال سوم):
>  *۲۰*
>                                              زبان فارسی ۳ (سال سوم):
>  *۱۶.۲۵*
> 
> ...


داداش با این درصدا رتبت 30 هزار منطقه دو میشه
بیشتر تلاش کن تو این مدت به زیره 20 هزار میرسی

----------


## ed7

تخمین رتبه گزینه 2  اصن پودرت میکنه..

تخمین رتبه قلم چی بزنید ، یه مقدار حدود 100 تا ممکنه در واقعیت فرق کنه

----------


## reyhanam

> با تخمین رتبه گزینه دو اشتباهه عصن اعتماد نکنین 
> تخمین رتبه قلم چی درست تره چون خودم سال دومم کارنامه و درصدای و رتبه های دوستامو تو تخمین دیدم که درست زده


ببخشید کارنامه هایی که تو گزینه دو هست چی؟!
درصد ها و رشته ای که گذاشته هم غلطه؟!

----------


## afshinf

> با تخمین رتبه گزینه دو اشتباهه عصن اعتماد نکنین 
> تخمین رتبه قلم چی درست تره چون خودم سال دومم کارنامه و درصدای و رتبه های دوستامو تو تخمین دیدم که درست زده


به نظرت تو این زمان کم میشه به رتبه 14-16 هزار منطقه دو رسید؟
دو روز با 15 ساعت شروع کردم



> داداش با این درصدا رتبت 30 هزار منطقه دو میشه
> بیشتر تلاش کن تو این مدت به زیره 20 هزار میرسی


اینا نمره های نهایی بود
به نظرت تو این زمان کم میشه به رتبه 14-16 هزار منطقه دو رسید؟
دو روز با 15 ساعت شروع کردم



> تخمین رتبه گزینه 2  اصن پودرت میکنه..
> 
> تخمین رتبه قلم چی بزنید ، یه مقدار حدود 100 تا ممکنه در واقعیت فرق کنه


به نظرت تو این زمان کم میشه به رتبه 14-16 هزار منطقه دو رسید؟
دو روز با 15 ساعت شروع کردم



> ببخشید کارنامه هایی که تو گزینه دو هست چی؟!
> تراز و درصد ها و رشته ای که گذاشته هم غلطه؟!


به نظرت تو این زمان کم میشه به رتبه 14-16 هزار منطقه دو رسید؟
دو روز با 15 ساعت شروع کردم

----------


## Ritalin

کارنامه های گاج که در تخمین رتبه اس به نظرتون درسته ؟

----------


## reyhanam

> به نظرت تو این زمان کم میشه به رتبه 14-16 هزار منطقه دو رسید؟
> دو روز با 15 ساعت شروع کردم
> 
> اینا نمره های نهایی بود
> به نظرت تو این زمان کم میشه به رتبه 14-16 هزار منطقه دو رسید؟
> دو روز با 15 ساعت شروع کردم
> 
> به نظرت تو این زمان کم میشه به رتبه 14-16 هزار منطقه دو رسید؟
> دو روز با 15 ساعت شروع کردم
> ...


ببین برادر من من یه ویس گوش دادم مال اقای افشار بود
دانش اموز پیش تجربی بود گفت نخوندم ! 
استاد بهش گفت از الان صفر هم باشه  لاقل اختصاصی 30 35
عمومی 40 50 اگه بخونی میتونی بزنی!!!!!
حالا من نمیدونم با این درصدا چه رتبه ای میشه اورد!
کلا افشار میگه همه چی به خودت مربوطه
میگه الان به نتیجه فک نکن و فقط بخون و حال کن با درس!
میگه گول تبلیغات الکی رو نخور!
فقط به خودت و خدات توکل کن و بخون
بعدشم بابا توانایی هرگس متقاوته شاید شما بتونی از الان زیر 7000 هم بشی!
من یکی رو شنیدم میگفتن 40 روزه شده 7000 ! با روزانه ساعت 13 14 فک کنم! ( از صحت و پایه درسیش اطلاعی ندارم! فقط شنیدم تو نت! )
بابا هیچ کس هم نباشه شما اولیش باش (:
اصن شما بشین امتحان کن ببین میشه یا ن! بی خیال حرفا ..بزار هرکی هرچی میخاد بگه
فقط قوی بخون با همه انرژیت
اینکه 15 ساعت میخونید خیلییییییی خوبه!
ولی خوب مفید باشه عذا خوردن و دستشویی و نماز و رویا پردازی زیاد جزو ساعت مطالعه حساب نشه  :Yahoo (21): 
بخونید اگه بخواین به نظرم میشه نمیدونم بازم
موفق و شاد باشید

# اگه حرفام یکمم به دردتون خورد واسه منم تو این روزای عزیز التماس دعا

----------


## f.akbari

> با تخمین رتبه گزینه دو اشتباهه عصن اعتماد نکنین 
> تخمین رتبه قلم چی درست تره چون خودم سال دومم کارنامه و درصدای و رتبه های دوستامو تو تخمین دیدم که درست زده


 از چه نظر غلطه؟ 
كمتر نشون ميده يا زيادتر؟
من درصداي مورد نظرم رو با گزينه دو حساب كردم

----------


## f.akbari

> از چه نظر غلطه؟ 
> كمتر نشون ميده يا زيادتر؟
> من درصداي مورد نظرم رو با گزينه دو حساب كردم





> تخمین رتبه گزینه 2  اصن پودرت میکنه..
> 
> تخمین رتبه قلم چی بزنید ، یه مقدار حدود 100 تا ممکنه در واقعیت فرق کنه


 ميشه بگين از چه نظر؟

----------


## fateme.tehran

اگر صفر باشید جای نگرانیه بخواین این رتبه رو کسب کنید..                      

حداقل باید این درصدارو بزنین

درس
چند تا از 10 تا

                     ادبيات فارسي
 4

                     عربي
 4

                     معارف
 5

                     زبان
 3

                     زمين شناسي
 1

                     رياضيات
 3

                     زيست شناسي
 4

                     فيزيك
 3

                     شيمي
 2

----------


## matrooke

اینکه کاغد و قلم برداری و شروع کنی به حساب و کتاب درصد ها اصلا کاره منطقی ای نیست.م
ن زبان به زیر ۸۰ هیچوقت فکر نمیکردم تو چند ماه مونده به کنکور هم اصلا زیر ۸۰ نداشتم حتی کنکور ریاضی ۹۶ روز قبل کنکور حتی اخر سر توی کنکور ۵۸ زدم!!!
البته برعکسش هم بود.
به این چیزا نیست.حساب کتاب رو بزار کنار بخون.
انقد اینو گفتم دیگه داره کلیشه ای میشه

----------


## amirhossein_a38

> از چه نظر غلطه؟ 
> كمتر نشون ميده يا زيادتر؟
> من درصداي مورد نظرم رو با گزينه دو حساب كردم


اصلا به گزینه دو اعتماد نکنین 
یه درصدهایی میده میگه این ماله رتبه ی 10000منطقه هست درصورتی که با همون درصدا 40000منطقه میشی!
قلم چی استاندارد تره
شما مبناتو 100بذار که رفتی سرجلسه بتونی 60-50یا حتی 100 بزنی

----------


## amureza

تا سال پیش که قلم چی اگه قرار بود رتبه ات دو هزار بشه میگفت میشی پونصد 
گزینه ی دو به شدت بهتر بود و فقط صد الی دویست تا تراز رو بیشتر از واقعی میگفت

----------


## amureza

تا سال پیش که قلم چی اگه قرار بود رتبه ات دو هزار بشه میگفت میشی پونصد 
گزینه ی دو به شدت بهتر بود و فقط صد الی دویست تا تراز رو بیشتر از واقعی میگفت

----------

